# Breaking News: Special Guest At 2006 WTSDA Championship



## mjd (Oct 12, 2006)

This is breaking news, WOW, whats going on here, does anyone have any information.

It has been reported that the special guest of GM Jay C. Shinn of the WTSDA at the 2006 World Tang Soo Do Association Championship was none other than (the GM of the SBD HC Hwang Kee), What is going on here. I am freaked out, this is causing quit a stir in the WTSDA members.

Their reportedly was no explaination of why he was there, he was introduce be GM Jay C. Shinn.

Does anybody know anything?


----------

